# Wenger Corp. Acquires J.R. Clancy



## DaveySimps (Aug 4, 2011)

It should be really interesting to see what comes of this.

~Dave

http://www.plsn.com/news/21-news/7773-wenger-corporation-acquires-jr-clancy.html

Wenger Corporation Acquires Rigging Company, J.R. Clancy | iSquint.net


----------



## Kelite (Aug 4, 2011)

This economic climate has seen many mergers and acquisitions, no doubt. There will surely be more before it gets better-

Having said that, it's good to see the cross-pollination of these two high quality companies!


----------



## avkid (Aug 4, 2011)

This better not mean more Show Mobiles!


----------



## Footer (Aug 4, 2011)

No, it really means that they are going to be selling more shells and going turnkey on the staging side of things. Not a bad idea actually.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 4, 2011)

I wonder how Daktronics buying Hoffend & Sons is working out?

I can think of only a few rare instances where an acquisition/merger has actually benefited the end user.


----------



## SteveB (Aug 5, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> I wonder how Daktronics buying Hoffend & Sons is working out?
> 
> I can think of only a few rare instances where an acquisition/merger has actually benefited the end user.



ETC buying LMI being one. Probably the purchase of Selador as another. In the first instance it morphed into the Sensor dimmer line, which worked out pretty well for us consumers. In the second instance, I'd venture that ETC's involvement and backing kept Selador alive as well as becoming part of a more unified product line, as well as making it easier to integrate the fixture capabilities into the control end.


----------

